# Guess what I have!



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

My fairy swallows (pictured on my profile page and says doves under it because my daughter did it and didn't know the difference!) have reproduced! They chose a tough little spot to nest so i can't actually see them but I can hear them squeaking their little brains out! I really thought they wouldn't be able to without some intervention-vent clipping, etc., so I just let them sit on their eggs till they realize no babies are coming then start all over. Didn't even bother with fake eggs! That's what I get for being so sure of myself. 
I'm actually deliriously excited and want to see them so bad but I'll give them a little more time with babes before I go poking around. Cannot wait to see them! Hoping for more blue barless but I'll take what I get!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I can guess your excitement, hearing the squeakers but not able to see the lovely ones  Can't wait for the pictures


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Congratulations and now we both have baby pigeons and can't wait to see yours when the time is right. Boy they have a lot of feathers on their feet in your picture on your profile page but they are sure pretty..c.hert


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks, Shreesh's. I am very excited! And c.hert, we'll have to share our pics. I just love the fairy swallows but hadn't planned on any more babies. I am not so secretly excited because we all love the babies!


----------

